# contempo - coffee measure buttons- what do youmake with yours?



## expresso-velo (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi to all,

I have a dual fuel contempo (same control buttons as some other models).

And am programing my doses. What doses of ground coffee have you used and what type of drink do you make with each button because not sure if I can make a strong enough coffee for 2xcappuccino's in the double coffee one (I would tend to use the double expresso for each cappuccino) ?

Fracino says -

1- single expresso in single filter holder (to make a single expresso) = .....gr coffee

2 - single coffee in single filter holder (to make a single cappuccino or latte) ?... coffee

3- double expresso in double filter holder (to make a double expresso or 1x flat white) I use18gr coffee

4- double coffee in double filter holder (2xcappuccino or 2x latte)

Thanks for your experience and suggestions

Nicky =^..^=


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't have a contempo but same principle with most machines. I just use a double basket and all drinks get my version of a Double shot of espresso.

If somebody asks for a single shot latte, then I split the shot.

So I only use one button to pull shots and the first button to give a little water to rinse the shower screen a little between shots.


----------



## expresso-velo (Aug 24, 2018)

I must admit I seem to be going in that direction but wanted to see how others do - thanks


----------

